# 'Bar' island design - thanks to all who helped



## rileytoolworks (13 Apr 2008)

Here are a few pictures of the bar. I managed to get materials thanks to the expert guidance of Sim and Dave R. Thankyou




[/img]
This is the original.
Dave - I followed your tutorial for the curved raised panels. Thanks


----------



## rileytoolworks (13 Apr 2008)

[/img]


----------



## rileytoolworks (13 Apr 2008)

[/img]


----------



## rileytoolworks (13 Apr 2008)

[/img]


----------



## rileytoolworks (13 Apr 2008)

[/img]


----------



## rileytoolworks (13 Apr 2008)

[/img]
By the way, these are in a 'pencil' style.
Have to figure out how to render them next!
Thanks to all who helped. Your generosity is matched only by your knowledge. 
Riley


----------



## Slim (13 Apr 2008)

Excelent job Riley, that looks really great. For rendering, try the link I gave you for podium. It would be a good idea to turn shadows on before you render.


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Apr 2008)

Smashing Ray. Can I ask you how you are planning to field the curved panels? Drawing them is one thing, but making them?
S


----------



## rileytoolworks (15 Apr 2008)

Vertical panel raising cutters should do a fairly decent job of those.
Panels passed through on a jig.


----------



## rileytoolworks (15 Apr 2008)

Just had a quick go at rendering. 




[/img]


----------



## rileytoolworks (15 Apr 2008)

I think I might change the granite for timber or Corian. It's 80mm thick!
The convex panel on the inside should be a fielded door bu SU won't let me do it.
Have to play around some more...
Although it looks like a right angle, the island is actually a broad V shape



[/img]


----------



## Slim (15 Apr 2008)

Riley, they look good. 

Do you mean the concave panel on the inside? I am sure this could be done with the same methods you used for the curved outside panels. Am I right Dave? 

Your renders would look much more realistic if you made the surfaces slightly reflective (including the floor). You might even want to put a vase of flowers or something on the counter (You could get something like this from 3D warehouse). This would be reflected by the counter and add realism to the scene. Just a thought.

Otherwise, good job!


----------



## rileytoolworks (15 Apr 2008)

Yes concave! It's been a long day!
I triedto put a bit of reflection on but I don't know what I'm doing yet! As for a decoration I'm working on it. Will post the results later.


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Apr 2008)

RILEY":38ripbk6 said:


> Vertical panel raising cutters should do a fairly decent job of those.
> Panels passed through on a jig.



Yes, OK, I can see that working.
S


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Apr 2008)

Nice work Riley,

I think you should be able to make the concave panel too but I haven't done it.

What pencil style is it that you used for those first images? And what are you using for rendering?


----------



## rileytoolworks (15 Apr 2008)

Hi Dave. Got the pencil style from the Formfonts website
(http://www.formfonts.com/search.php?que ... ons=&site=).
When I try to perform offset on the concave panel, it only offsets the top, bottom and left hand side. I suppose I could complete the rectangle with the line tool.
As for rendering, I'm using (I use that term loosely!) Kerkythea (I love that word! It's been rolling around in my head for days now...).
As you can see though, I'm not too good at Sketchup, so Kerkythea is a bit of a stretch!
Hope to do a fair bit of 'speculative' design though to improve my skills.
Help me visualise all the things I've dreamed up over the years but never got round to making.
By the way. I think SU is fantastic in helping to make jigs. Being able to visualise the way parts will interact is a real timesaver (and OFFSET is great for guide bush/cutter offsets when making templates!)
http://www.formfonts.com/search.php?query=new+sustyles&&area=9&dimensions=&site=


----------

